# Deal of the day



## Mark. (Jul 25, 2019)

Hope I don't get fired for being in the wrong place. I am so happy to find this Black Walnut I gotta show it off. I was able to purchase 2 Walnut logs for a Grand price of 15.00 bucks, & I cut a 4' off the little end of the smallest log. It's in a fork & the widest part is over 22"! & 4&1/2" thick. Wish I could buy more for that price.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 25, 2019)

Wish I could get it for that price as well....awesome deal!!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 25, 2019)

I moved this for you Mark. Sweet score man, congrats! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2019)

That's almost free!!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 25, 2019)

Congrats Mark! What a deal! Did you mill it yourself?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2019)

Be sure to show us what you make with that fantastic wood! Chuck


----------



## Mark. (Jul 28, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats Mark! What a deal! Did you mill it yourself?


Yes I did mill it myself. I Hope I sawed it the right way to show off the twisted grain of crouch wood. Did I?


----------



## Mark. (Jul 28, 2019)

Mark. said:


> Yes I did mill it myself. I Hope I sawed it the right way to show off the twisted grain of crouch wood. Did I?


I will be turning platters & only hope I didn't mess it up not asking Y'all before I sawed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2019)

There's no such thing as messing up, it's either a design change or a learning curve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark. (Jul 28, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> There's no such thing as messing up, it's either a design change or a learning curve.


Like that, I will put it in my box to be used. I was told the differnce between a Dr. & a carpenter. A Dr. has to burry his mistakes, while a carpenter only covers his up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

